# Where do I find Disney music?



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Hey Guys! I am looking for soundtrack music from the Disney movie "The Legend of Sleepy Hollow". Does anyone know where I can get the soundtrack for the cartoon movie, not the whole soundtrack, just this song? I want to incorporate Ollie's words to this song and let him sing instead of talk and I'm in luck because Pat (Dead Things) can sing! I just need to find a wordless version of this song so he/we/I can use it. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Check Utube.


----------



## dstading (Aug 6, 2014)

If you can find the individual song, you can use Goldwave or Audacity to remove the vocals. It won't be perfect, there is a bit of "blurring" at the vocal frequency range but if you're overlaying a new vocal track, it shouldn't be noticeable. And there are other software programs that can do a better job than these two; they may not be freeware but there may be demo/time limited versions that you can download and use.


----------



## SavageEye (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey P5! I haven't been over on this side for awhile. Perhaps I can help...

The song is available for download on iTunes for .99 (with vocals). I did a search for Thurl Ravenscroft).

As dstading mentioned, you can use Audacity to remove the vocals. (Free download at http://web.audacityteam.org

You are going to need Audacity to sink your jaw servo to the vocals anyhow. Let me know how I can help!


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

I have Audacity on my work computer. How do you use it to remove vocals?


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

Audacity can remove vocals recorded in the center channel only, it uses phase cancellation to remove sounds that are common in both left and right channels.
not alot of songs actually record vocals that way, so it's hit n miss results.

i tried with audacity & adobe audition..all i'm getting is terrible audio results.

i tried looking for karaoke versions and i found this bing crosby version 1st





then this





and then there are these vocal versions too..


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow! Thanks for all the help guys! The track has already been recorded by the amazing talent that did the Papa Voodoo soundtrack. They are headed up by Dead Things (Pat) with Matt and Ron and their wonderful combined talents! They are putting the finishes touches on it, so I will share it soon! Billy, Matt had the same experience as you did when he tried to rip the lyrics from the music. A less than satisfactory result that was a mess. Bobzilla found the karaoke version online and sent it to me which I in turn sent to Matt. I think that is what they ended up using. Like I said, I am soooo excited to hear the track. Thank you guys for your help, though. I appreciate the responses.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

can't wait to hear this version 

i found a Thurl Ravenscroft Documentary, talking about his amazing career


----------

